# Canary Island beans



## Greenbeansandmachines (Apr 8, 2013)

Has anyone been to a coffee farm in the Canary Islands and brought some back? I'm thinking of doing this. I think most of it gets exported to Japan and it's already quite touristy with guided tours of the farms etc. but there might be a small farm that would be willing to sell undiscovered beans. Is this a realistic idea??


----------

